# Looking at breeding for small change



## Rory25 (Aug 29, 2019)

Looking at what would be the best reptiles to breed 
As popular if I was to sell
Was looking into investing a small portion into the most popular 
Reptiles so I can turn a quick buck but invest into more reptiles?


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 29, 2019)

Green tree pythons, albino olives

Stay away from albino Darwin’s


----------



## Neil j (Aug 29, 2019)

Carpet python combo morphs


----------



## GBWhite (Aug 29, 2019)

If you've never kept reptiles before then it's probably best to learn a bit about reptiles and reptile husbandry first.


----------



## Yellowtail (Aug 29, 2019)

Unless you breed something rare and exceptional you will have trouble selling them and not even cover your costs. Most such animals are the result of years of selective breeding and you will have to pay a lot for breeding age animals and are very likely end up with someone else problems.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 29, 2019)

no such thing as a quick buck in reptiles. It takes time and knowledge to create reptiles of value


----------



## Rory25 (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks guys I’ve had a few things over the years but wanted to get a bit more serious


----------



## thumper84 (Aug 30, 2019)

Herptology said:


> Green tree pythons, albino olives
> 
> Stay away from albino Darwin’s



Why stay away from Albino Darwin’s? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm curious about that? I agree there is no point in breeding ordinary dull looking albino "Darwins" as they are not worth much and cross breeds and jags are hard to sell but I have a waiting list already for next seasons.


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 31, 2019)

Yellowtail said:


> I'm curious about that? I agree there is no point in breeding ordinary dull looking albino "Darwins" as they are not worth much and cross breeds and jags are hard to sell but I have a waiting list already for next seasons.


You’re also a very well known breeder with excellent looking animals

As for a new breeder, he will most likely be stuck in the flooded market with some for far too long, that he will start to lose money


----------



## Yellowtail (Aug 31, 2019)

Reptiles or race horses there is no point reproducing mediocrity, you need to breed quality or you will have problems selling.


----------

